
First language taught to undergraduates in the 1990s - ingve
http://shape-of-code.coding-guidelines.com/2019/07/29/first-language-taught-to-undergraduates-in-the-1990s/
======
z_open
The first langauge you learn should have you spending your time learning how
to structure your code and build things from primitives. These are valuable
lessons that will stick with you wherever you go. If you learn a complicated
langauge like C++ or Python, you will be spending more time learning langauge
specific features and quirks. I still say langauges like C or Scheme are the
way to go as an introduction.

~~~
rowanG077
Definitely not C. It's way to quirky to teach as a first programming language.

------
cafard
The graph appears to me to show Java as in use before its release. Or am I
mistaking the colors?

~~~
Clubber
Java is pretty old, released in 1995. The Java line is the nearly vertical
line (that I mistook for a graph border) in 2002.

[https://www.freejavaguide.com/history.html](https://www.freejavaguide.com/history.html)

------
jki275
Like the author, FORTRAN was my first language in the mid nineties.

------
mgamache

      rem 1990s
      10 Print "Basic"
      20 GOTO:10
    

Seriously, I was taught Basic in 1990 that ran on a VAX (BigTen University). I
can't even think Basic anymore after 20+ years of C# / C / JavaScript
ActionScript etc...

